# Car subwoofer in home theater system



## hotsauce343 (Jan 4, 2007)

I am extremely dumb when it comes to Ohms and such so I have a question. I have a Rockford Fosgate car subwoofer, specs: http://www.crucialconcepts.com/cc/Rockford Fosgate/rockford fosgate subs rfp3212.html ...I want to hook it up to my Onkyo home theater system, specs: http://reviews.cnet.com/Onkyo_HT_S590/4507-6740_7-31975822.html ...and replace the existing sub. I do not yet have a subwoofer box or a sub amp. Will this even be possible to do??? If so, what all do I need to buy??? Thanks


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

There is a thread here http://forums.techguy.org/do-yourself-projects/432111-can-i-use-car-subwoofer.html that covers this ....

You will also need to buy enough earplugs for all neighbours within about a quarter mile distance and get a bodyguard because of all the threats you will probably get  make sure all pictures and ornaments are nailed down safe too


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Not to mention the permanent and slow progression of hearing loss that will be evident in a few years, due to the exposure to the high energy (400 Watts) of low frequency....

However the neighbors will probably quickly solve the likely long term issues, as above ....


----------



## hotsauce343 (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the link  I still am confused as to what to buy. The sub is 4 ohms. The current A/V receiver puts out 6 ohms I think. Will this work and sound right? Do I need to buy a car subwoofer amp? If so, how do I plug that in? Thanks for the help


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

If you need a car sub amp, how will you power it? Think of the cost of an 80 amp 12 volt supply. Also the amp has ho output to drive a sub amp, only a 6 ohm speaker output.

The sub output appears to be 6 ohms impedance, so it may not like your 4 ohm speaker. Damage to the amp could occur.


----------



## rollnw24inkmc (Jan 5, 2007)

so in detail, how would you go about installing a subwoofer and a car audio amp, what type of plug sort to say would you use and where would u get it from? where would the remote wire be hooked?. what would you use for a ground? and what about gettin the sound to the reciever? what about the RCA's where would they go? to the reciever? anyone up to post in detail how to hook it up?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

First get past the power supply requirements, they are very demanding, unless you are going to have a car battery sitting beside the unit (which would last only about 1.5 hours on a full charge, when being used). 

The home theatre does appear to have RCA line out L+R ? Most car sub amps have the low pass filtering inside so those Line Out RCA would go into the Line in on the car sub amp.

The remote power up just goes to the incoming +12v. The ground is the negative of the power supply which also has to be at the same potential as the home theatre ground, or incredible hum will result.


----------



## harrison256 (Jan 25, 2007)

http://item.express.ebay.com/Indust...ppliesQQadnZTestQ20EquipmentQQcmdZExpressItem


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Exactly - look at the size and the price, plus the noise of the cooling fans!


----------

